# First Day



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

Under my house there was an area that 15' x 20' that was just begging me to be made into a shop for my new hobby. I finally started on this project. Today, I cut out the wood and took out three concrete blocks. Using your imagination, there should, sometime in the future, be a door where you see bricks. Assuming I don't take down the wall and kill myself, all I have to do is cut a big hole for the door, install a lintel, build and install a door, level the dirt, pour a concrete floor, and wire the new shop space. This is going to take awhile.

Spajo


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice ! Ground level or will there be steps involved ? If ground level , I would suggest an 8 ft. slider . It makes moving large equipment in and out a breeze .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

On a side note . My Father in Law who was a home builder helped me on this project . Being this was my first house , when he told me to go up and get some shingles for the door frames etc , guess what I brought home . ROOFING SHINGLES ! Never forget the look on his face , of course he needed shimming shingles . My payback came not too long after that day . The well pump burned up and I had to raise it 330 ft deep . Talked to him , he said I had to dig around the well casing to get the supply line un-hooked . I dug my arse off and finally gave up and called in a contractor . He asked me WTH I was digging for , took out his threaded pipe and yanked the quick connect valve off in one second . We still have the garden around the well cap to this day .


----------



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice ! Ground level or will there be steps involved ? If ground level , I would suggest an 8 ft. slider . It makes moving large equipment in and out a breeze .


I like the idea, but wow, there is about 15' of brick above the door and I would be afraid to cut an 8' wide hole without some type of support! I bought 5' of 2" x 3"x 1/4" angle iron for a lintel. I plan to dig out most, but not all, of the mortar and install the angle iron from the inside. I can chip out the mortar from the outside.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

I had concrete block which was knocked out and a full story of brick over the door . So far , no issues after 35 years , other than my shop moved up the road 2 houses . It may be worth it but just an idea .


----------



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> On a side note . My Father in Law who was a home builder helped me on this project . Being this was my first house , when he told me to go up and get some shingles for the door frames etc , guess what I brought home . ROOFING SHINGLES ! Never forget the look on his face , of course he needed shimming shingles . My payback came not too long after that day . The well pump burned up and I had to raise it 330 ft deep . Talked to him , he said I had to dig around the well casing to get the supply line un-hooked . I dug my arse off and finally gave up and called in a contractor . He asked me WTH I was digging for , took out his threaded pipe and yanked the quick connect valve off in one second . We still have the garden around the well cap to this day .


Good story.


----------



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I had concrete block which was knocked out and a full story of brick over the door . So far , no issues after 35 years , other than my shop moved up the road 2 houses . It may be worth it but just an idea .


You are braver that I am.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 6, 2022)

Agree, I am a fellow basement dweller, one limited to a standard width door. I don't know what it would require but if at all possible I would strongly advise you try to at least go with a double door option. Often times I have had only an inch or two on either side bringing machines through the door and having an extra foot or three would have made things go so much smoother. Your fingers and machine handles will thank you.

Think about a shallow ramp as well. I just have a single step down, but even that causes issues. I finally bought some 800lb rated ATV type ramps which makes moving something heavy in or out much easier.

What kind of ceiling height will you have? It is hard to judge from the photo.


----------



## Spajo (Jan 6, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Agree, as a fellow basement dweller, one limited to a standard width door. I don't know what it would require but if at all possible I would strongly advise you try to at least go with a double door option. Often times I have had only an inch or two on either side bringing machines through the door and having an extra foot or three would have made things go so much smoother. Your fingers and machine handles will thank you.
> 
> Think about a shallow ramp as well. I just have a single step down, but even that causes issues. I finally bought some 800lb rated ATV type ramps which makes moving something heavy in or out much easier.


The opening in the wood is 48" wide. I want to drive my Cub Cadet mower into the shop. I put the door between two bolts that anchor the wall to the foundation. Ramps, yes. The inside floor will be flush with the door and the outside will only be a few inches above ground. 
Spajo


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Spajo said:


> I want to drive my Cub Cadet mower into the shop.


All the better then to go large . Ask me how I know !


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2022)

I wouldn’t be afraid to consult with an experienced builder on a project like that. If there’s enough room a roll up door would be nice.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 7, 2022)

You had him at Cub Cadet


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2022)

Every Cub or Deere deck that I've ever owned and sold has a cut deck on it , other than the Supers . None of them , don't care how big the cut is measured by the manufacturere , will fit thru a 46" door or trailer opening .   Pizzed me off last year and finally bought a new small trailer after all these years cutting decks .


----------

